# Hartsdale Valley Railroad



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

This blog is to chronicle the construction of the Hartsdale Valley Railroad (HVRR). HVRR is an N-Scale layout using Kato Unitrack. It’s set in contemporary times in upstate NY. My vision includes a small city, a couple of mainlines and a yard. Below is a first crack at the track layout. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice track plan. You can run two separate trains without worry.

Good sidings also.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Building a Table*

After looking at how much space I have (or don't have for that matter), I began looking at bench work. I needed a lightweight table that I can move around while I figure out where to put it.

I live alone in a 2BR apartment and I use the largest bedroom as my hobby room. It has a 16' x 30" slot car layout for testing and tuning HO slot cars. 

I found inspiration in HO Railrod from Start to Finish. In this book they built a table using formcore board. 



I started by laminating 20" x 30" x 3/16" pieces of foamcore to make an 80" x 36" x 3/8" table top.





I added 1" x 2" "girders. You can also see the splice plates of the bottom layer. 



I found a temporary home for the table. Excuse the mess as I have to rearrange my hobby room.



Here's a close up of the table top. It has a slight bow in it, so I probably have to add a couple of transverse members to pull it flat (or I have a built-in hump yard )



Next up...running the railroad


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Following your thread, i am in the Bronx and do go up to Hartsdale from time to time. i just got back into trains and started an 8x4 HO layout, although i may end up putting my HO away and doing an N gauge layout, lolol we will see. Love N gauge, just hate how finicky they can be and the limited Steamers with sounds one can find. I am a steam engine lover.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

This is my first model railroad. I've done a couple of HO Slot Car layouts that had scenery, but I felt I didn't have enough room from trains. I went to the Greenberg Train Show in Edison, NJ and was very impressed with the quality & detail of modern N Scale equipment, especially Kato Unitrack (I guess it reminds me of plastic slot car track...lol).

I've been running a couple trains on a the track I have so far and I'm pretty convinced I should add DCC. I have to decide on what industries/communities to include and start construction.

Stay tuned for updates...


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I was also at the Greenberg show, picked up an N Gauge DCC Steamer and some KATO track, but still sticking with the HO 8X4 lololololol. Here is my recent purchase, a BLI HO Y6B.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

I would make the jump to DCC right up front


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Tony35 said:


> I would make the jump to DCC right up front


Yes, I agree. I only buy DCC Engines, and if they have DCC/SOUND I save and get those. I bought 2 N gauge Non-DCC engines, never AGAIN. DCC for me or NOTHING. With sounds even better.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Layout Options*

I've been experimenting with options to get away from an oval layout and I came up with the layout below. I had to use 216mm (8 9/16") curves to get it to fit on the table (the five curves at the bottom). I'm planning the section at the left side to meander through a valley or pass.

Any concerns with using curves this tight?





I'm researching industries to add to the foreground and I'm thinking of adding a curved viaduct the length of the table to run a commuter rail from the town on the right to the next stop which is out of the picture.

Next installment, track & rolling stock...


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

rvbrunner said:


> Any concerns with using curves this tight?


Yes, with curves those tight you are gonna be limited to very short 4 axle diesels, 0-4-0 and 0-6-0 stramers and 40ft freight cars. Also you created 3 S curves which will derail all but the shortest of rolling stock with talgo couplers.

If you want to break away from the oval, get away from unitrack and move on to flex track. Take a look at my thread, there are two realistic n scale layouts on the first page that you can take inspiration from. One is even a 36" x80"

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818

EDIT: PM me if you want the file


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

@/6 matt - Thanks for the advice...just the kind of feedback I was looking for. I would like the file of the 36" x 80" layout, so I'll PM you my contact information...


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Building a Table – Part 2*

The foamcore table wasn’t as strong as I thought and had started to warp in the short direction creating a rather steep hill for the trains to climb. I’m determined to make this method work as I want a very lightweight table so I can move it around. Best option is to add some cross beams…back to Home Depot for materials. With a few 1×2’s in hand, it was time to start construction. To keep the profile low, half-lap joints are in order. The top photo the joints are cut and ready for assembly; the middle picture is the assembled cross-beam…a little glue, a few screws…voila…and the bottom picture is the completed table.







To support the table I picked up this table top and leg combination from IKEA. The legs are adjustable height...and the bottom picture is the table mounted. The train table slides back and forth on the smaller table to provide access. I'm going to put another coat of paint on the table top before I start laying track...stay tuned...


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking GOOD!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice job on the table. You should have no more problems with warping.

I'll second the warning on the S curves in the lower left corner. S curves cause a lot of derailments. Other than that it looks like a fine track plan.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Table Update*

A few finishing touches on the table:


Round the corners
Sponge paint a couple of colors


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Track Assembly*

I've purchased a few Kato sets and assembled a layout:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

That's a very nice track plan for a first layout. You're off to a very good start. Keep us posted as you make progress.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Any progress? I'm interested to see what you do here as I will be building a 30"x80" sometime in a few years.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*HVRR Goes Digital*



After researching what it takes to wire a DC layout for multiple trains, DCC sure seemed like the way to go! I was inspired by Radio Trains – Home of Colleywood/Maryville Junction as shown in the video below. It’s a 4×8 N-Scale DCC layout that has 4 mainlines, a switch yard and it powered by a single DCC connection!






After some brief research, I selected the Digitrax Zephyr DCS51. It looked like it offered the best value; versatility and power (the included 3A power supply should easily run all the trains I could run on my small layout). I also have two throttles right of the bat as I can use my existing Kato DC throttle as a “jump” throttle. I had to add a shelf to get the throttles off the table. So far I only have two feeders feeding the entire layout.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Rolling Stock*

To accommodate my growing rolling stock collection, I added a couple more sidings and below are the 4 trains I assembled. I have to get a better understanding of DCC Cv's to make the locomotives respond more realistically.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Am I missing something? 
Running CCW you can go from the outside oval to the inner ones but I don't see a way to get back out to the outer oval. 

looks like it's shaping up pretty good.

Magic


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Magic said:


> Am I missing something?
> Running CCW you can go from the outside oval to the inner ones but I don't see a way to get back out to the outer oval.


It looks like three loops, but it is actually just two. The outer loop is a double loop with a crossover. No matter which direction you travel on the double outer loop, you end up covering both the inner and outer parts of the double loop and get back to where you started.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Got it just didn't trace things out right. 
Interesting track plan.

Magic


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Running Trains!*

My first attempt at video production...it's a little shaky at times


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

looking good man


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Searching for a Layout*

I came across this layout on the SCARM website. Looks like it meets most of my criteria: 2-mainlines; large switch yard; area for a village and an industry or two. I'd have to expand my table a few inches, but that seems feasible. Unfortunately, there is no SCARM file, so I'll have to reverse engineer it. Any comments?

See more at: http://scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?ltp=76


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't tell but the minimum radius may be tight. You'll just have to see when you reverse engineer the layout. Also if it's 39" wide you will have to make sure you have access to both sides the layout, I don't know if you planned for that. Also there isn't much industry to switch


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*More Yard Space*

I'm beginning to realize that I'm a "collector" when it comes to hobbies (don't ask how many slot cars I have ) and the locomotives and cars have quickly filled up my sidings. I went crazy with SCARM and drew up a plan with as many sidings as I could as an exercise. I added a couple of simple loop mainlines just to see what fits. I may be able to use a couple of elements in the final design (lower right, maybe?). When I'm not drawing new layouts, I'm operating trains to get an understanding of the relation of layout design to railroad operation. This has become quite an obsession :goofball:



















I'm interested to know how others store cars and locomotives...now back to planning a layout...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Rvbrunner. How about using a motive power depot as a basis for a layout? That way you show off all your locos in the right setting.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

If you have more cars and locos than can fit on your layout (and most of us get to that situation sooner or later), there are really only three solutions.

(1) IF you have the space.... Build a staging area, which is basically a bunch of parallel tracks with, no scenery, that are hidden from view. Then you connect the stain area to your layout with 1 or 2 tracks. Some modelers use a tunnel to connect to the staging area, so that the trains enter and leave in a realistic manner.

Now, where to put the staging area -- either adjacent to the layout (which requires lots of room), under the layout (which requires enough space for a helix to allow the trains to descend to the staging area), or in adjacent room (which requires space in the room and a small hole in the wall for trains to get to the other room).

(2) If you have enough bare wall space in your train room, you can build display shelves and store trains where you and others can see them.

(3) Or you can store locos and cars in boxes (original or not). I use this method, because I don't have the space for the other two methods. But I switch trains out from time to time for variety.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Running 3 Trains*

Having a little fun on the HVRR


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Motive Power Depot*



Cycleops said:


> Rvbrunner. How about using a motive power depot as a basis for a layout? That way you show off all your locos in the right setting.


Cycleops, I'm not sure what a "motive power depot" is, but I like the sounds of it...I'll have to see what I find using Google...Google is our friend


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*Comments Please*

I came across the "Santa Fe & Western" on the digitrax site. It has a large yard and can run 5 trains at a time. I reworked using unitrack (if it warrants further development, it would look much better with flex track). I haven't added the sidings in the middle yet. I probably won't add the turntable until later.

Any thoughts/comments? Thanks in advance 

"The Santa Fe & Western is a small simple “out and back” track plan with a small yard. It has a continuous run mainline with two passing sidings allowing you to simulate a great deal of prototype operation." http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/casestudies/santa-fe-western/downloads/Case%20Study%20-%20Santa%20Fe%20%26%20Western.pdf​


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

rvbrunner said:


> I came across the "Santa Fe & Western" on the digitrax site. It has a large yard and can run 5 trains at a time. I reworked using unitrack (if it warrants further development, it would look much better with flex track). I haven't added the sidings in the middle yet. I probably won't add the turntable until later.
> 
> Any thoughts/comments? Thanks in advance
> 
> "The Santa Fe & Western is a small simple “out and back” track plan with a small yard. It has a continuous run mainline with two passing sidings allowing you to simulate a great deal of prototype operation." http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/casestudies/santa-fe-western/downloads/Case%20Study%20-%20Santa%20Fe%20%26%20Western.pdf​


Wow that's a super cool layout I haven't ever seen before! I don't have a chance at the moment to read all that info but it looks like the reversing loop has been explained. What's the dimensions on this one? Really again though, ditch the expensive unitrack and build with flex, it's not that hard to work with and looks 1000 times better at a fraction of the price.

Also, that's a pretty cool video, I wasn't familiar with that version of Train, Train.


----------



## rvbrunner (Mar 15, 2016)

*HVRR Gets Computer Control*

While visiting family, I stopped in the local train store and picked up a PR3XTRA SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer. After connecting the PR3 to a computer and to the DCS51; downloading WiFi Throttle for my iPhone and Engine Driver for my Kindle, I now have a plethora of throttles!


----------

